# D&H Suregrow as feed balancer



## cazzr (24 May 2007)

I'm sure i've read on here sometime before that some people use Suregrow as a feed balancer as it contains exactly the same ingredients as the other common balancers (BlueChip, Topspec etc) but is a fraction of the price.

Can someone confirm this as i wouldn't want to do something on a whim. Can you also say if you have actually compared them using the bags as it's not easy to track down the ingredients on the web.

Also, if this is the case.... why do D&amp;H do a balancer aswell??


----------



## Scarlett (24 May 2007)

I feed it to my 4 and 5 year olds... they done well on the D&amp;H ultimate balancer over the winter, I would say they don't 'need' it now  but I liked the idea of giving them something as they are both still growing etc... hasnt done them any harm, they are both putting weight on, look shiney and healthy and have had no ill-effects - oh and Suregrow costs £8 a bag...

This is the ingredients for the balancer - Full Fat Soya Meal, High Pro Soya, Wheat, Vitamins &amp; Minerals, Wheatfeed, Oatfeed, Dicalcium Phosphate, Glucose Syrup, Skimmed Milk Powder, Limestone, Salt, Vegetable Oil, Fruits, Herbs, Yea-Sacc

and for Suregrow - Dehulled Soya Bean Meal, Wheatfeed, Full Fat Soya Meal, Wheat, Limestone, Dicalcium Phosphate, Cane Molasses, Skimmed Milk Powder, Full Fat Linseed, Salt, Minerals, Yea-Sacc, Lysine, Calcined Magnesite, Fruits and Herbs


----------



## cazzr (24 May 2007)

Thanks, it doesn;t mention quantities tho, was wondering if that might be the reason they are different, and thus more expensive. Feel like I'm feeding a million different supplements at the mo, not helped by the fact that I now have another supplement (Magnesium and L Tryptophan) after my horse came back from the vets (she's to stay on boxrest for another week or so).

She's currently on...
Garlic (not that i really count this but thought i'd list it)
Pink Powder (high dose at the mo due to all the antibiotics she's been/is on)
Vetvits Joint Supplement
Magnesium supplement from vets (forget the name at the mo)
Regumate - tho we are looking to take her off this....

I spose looking back on that list it isn't too bad but I do worry i might be 'missing something'. Feed wise she only has ad-lib haylage and some Dengie Hi Fi Original simply to mix with the supplements. 
My main drive to cut down on supplements is financial really (without leaving my horse missing out on something).

Forgot to mention, she's a 6 year old ID/DWB of 16.3hh. She has had 'worse' behavioural/hormonal issues for past 6 months, hence the regumate and now is recovering from injuring her tendon sheath on barbed wire fence (she had it flushed out at vets).


----------



## MillionDollar (24 May 2007)

Apparently this feed is fantastic, my friend got it recommended to her the other day by a top vet! So it must be very good. I'm going to start feeding my broodmares it next week.


----------



## Bounty (24 May 2007)

SleepingDragon10 I think uses suregrow as a balancer.....


----------



## Marymary (24 May 2007)

We have fed Suregrow to all our M&amp;M Ridden Ponies for the past 12 Months previously we were on Top Spec we go through a bag a week due to the number of ponies on the yard so you can imagine the cost of feeding Top Spec was horrific.

I have a couple of ponies who as being native are very good doers and they are doing well on their measure of Sure Grow and Hi Fi Lite...
It has also been excellent at helping build up top line and condition on a couple of ponies who were quite poor when they arrived.
D&amp;H used to state it was suitable as a Gen Purpose balancer on their website but I noticed the other day that this had been removed not sure why as the ingredients in Sure Grow have not changed.
Our ponies have done very well in the ring since we changed over they won at the Puk Chs last year and have qualified for the RIHS this year so I would definately reccomend it.


----------



## Peasfriend (24 May 2007)

I feed it to my 2 year old KWPN x WB, my 8 year old QH x and my 19 year old TB - they all look fantastic on it


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (24 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
SleepingDragon10 I think uses suregrow as a balancer.....  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I do indeed 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Am very happy with it too....use it as a base ration for my yearling, and as a balancer for my welshy 

xx


----------



## custard (24 May 2007)

D and H came and did a talk to our Horsewatch group and did say it does exactly same job as better known brands but 1/3 of the price, it is just marketed differently for a different corner of the market.

A mate of mine then did a comparison which was pretty thorough as she tends to like doing that sort of thing and sure enough it is as near as damit


----------



## druid (24 May 2007)

The D&amp;H rep. suggested it as balancer for my big (fat) mare so she can have less mix and to feed to Bob (poor doer WHP) to top up his feed without bulk for topline


----------



## cazzr (25 May 2007)

Thanks! Great feedback from you all, now feel secure in switching her onto this soon. The scottish in me loves getting the same for cheaper!!


----------

